# Results of 2007 Gaming Awards



## McMurphy (Jan 31, 2008)

The polls are closed, and the winners of our 2007 Gaming Awards were determined by the combined votes from Chronicles and ProGamerForums.

*The Best Online Game of 2007* is.......Tower Defense!

_-The game went virtually unrivaled in the votes.  Do a Google search for Tower Defense, and a person will find several results._

*The Best MMORPG Game of 2007* is......World of Warcraft!

-_Apparently, South Park didn't do a parody of this game for nothing, because it easily won the category with seven votes._
*
The Nintendo Wii Game of 2007* is......Super Mario Galaxy!

-_Mario is still the king of Nintendo franchises even after all these years.  The game received a combined vote tally of 7, squashing the competition like the silly goombas (or would that be "goombi"?) that they are._

*The Playstation 3 Game of 2007* is......Uncharted:  Drake's Fortune!

-_Naughty Dog, the company behind the winner, would be pleased to see our validation for its risky venture after the industry doubts expressed over the departure of cartoon paramount game designing like seen in Naughty Dog's Crash and Jak franchises._
*
The Playstation 2 Game of 2007* is......God of War 2!

-_Video games are not just for kids, and this game proves it.  There is enough blood, violence, monsters and, yes, sex in the game to make even the most demented mind appeased.  Oh, and it doesn't hurt that it actually is a fantastic game_.
*
Xbox360 Game of 2007* is......Halo 3!

-_This result probably won't surprise most people who have been following the hype (or buzz) of its release and its staggering opening week sales.  The game even had some people sold on the idea of repurchasing their Xbox360s to get the Halo 3 version_.
*
PC Game of 2007* is......Crysis!

-_It beat out Bioshock by a single vote.  Now, that sounds like all out war_.

*Nintendo DS Game of 2007* is......The Legend of Zelda:  Phantom Hourglass!

-_There are two types of people in the world:  Final Fantasy and Zelda die hards.  The Zelda franchise has enjoyed unquestionable success with the Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Gamecube, Nintendo Wii, and, of course, the Nintendo DS chapters.  Whether the franchise has gone for more mature graphics or the anime route, Zelda has enjoyed an immense fan base_.

*Sony PSP Game of 2007* is......Star Wars Battlefront:  Renegade Squadron!

-_The success of this game will surely result in digitally remastered versions featuring more Imperial Walkers in the background._
*
The Biggest Gaming News of 2007* was......the Playstation 3 price drop!

-_The console buyers must be feeling much pain last year because the news of Nintendo Wii shortages lost by a single vote.   The question is whether or not the price drop will ultimately save the system_.

*The Best Gaming Console of 2007* is......*A TIE*!
_
The PC gamers demanded to be heard.  Both the Nintendo Wii and "Forget consoles ---PC all the way!" split the vote.  They are polar opposite when one thinks about; particularly compared to the other consoles_.



A hearty "Thank You!" must be given to everyone willing to nominate, vote, and/or take part in making these awards happen.  The second year of the Chronicles/ProGamerForums Gaming Awards had gone far more smoothly and with a greater amount of attendance.

Feel free to debate the results in this thread!

-McMurphy


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Feb 1, 2008)

I play some World of Warcraft and I've always been impressed at the scope and creativity in the Warcraft world itself.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 1, 2008)

Halo 3 

You must be kidding.  There was at least 3 or 4 better games on the 360 this year than that hyped up nonsense.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Can a million Mountain Dew drinkers be wrong?  Probably.*



Lucien21 said:


> Halo 3
> 
> You must be kidding.  There was at least 3 or 4 better games on the 360 this year than that hyped up nonsense.




They even had soda cans with Halo 3 artwork on it.  The last time I saw a campaign like that was for the last Star Wars movies.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 10, 2008)

The thing about World of Warcraft that always ends up making be bored is the fact that there is a level cap. Once my character reaches the level cap, it is not very long after that I find myself no longer wanting to log in and play.

So last winter I decided to buy the Burning Crusade expansion and I have to say that Blizzard did fix the problem I have with WoW as least to some degree. I think the main reason that the newer version of the game is better after the level cap is the fact that they have streamlined how PvP rewards work. 

No longer do you need to earn ranks in PvP to get your gear, instead all you do is purchase the gear with honor points and badges. The badges you get from the Battlegrounds. You get one badge for a loss, and three for a win.

So it is not that difficult to get really good gear from the PvP aspect of the game. For myself this was key because for the most part when I log in I don't have time to do the lengthy raids and therefore my characters rarely had any decent gear.

I can see why it won the MMORPG award even though it could be better in terms of roleplaying. One thing they could do right away to make RP work a lot better in WoW is make it possible to talk to the enemy. What I mean by this is let the Alliance and the Horde talk to each other, that way there is way more choices then just fighting or running when you meet in the game. The way it is now when you meet an enemy in the game you can fight each other or run, there really are no other choices and RP with the static enviroment is just way too "pretend" for me.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 11, 2008)

I think the variety of classes is also a big plus for the game, I have five different characters with five different classes and its almost like a new game each time, so different is the gameplay. Plus the different races start in different areas. 

I agree with you, you should be able to talk to the other faction. I guess it could be better in terms of roleplaying. But, as I said earlier, I am still amazed at how good the game is.

Almost 500 there Rahl, a momentous occasion!


----------

